
Digital Identity – How Does EID-Me Differ from Blockchain Identity? - francislavoie
https://bluink.ca/blog/posts/how-does-eid-me-differ-from-blockchain-identity
======
francislavoie
[https://bluink.ca/eid-me](https://bluink.ca/eid-me)

eID-Me is a project being developed for the Government of Ontario (Canada).
See our press release announcing it here: [https://bluink.ca/blog/posts/press-
release-bluinks-eid-me-br...](https://bluink.ca/blog/posts/press-release-
bluinks-eid-me-brings-ontario-digital-identity-to-your-smartphone)

